# What Gauge Bolts For Jigs



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

What gauge hex and carriage bolts do you typically use for your woodworking jigs. Not heavy duty construction connections. More like the stuff for hold downs, slot and T track type attachments. I've seen design instructions that use 3/8" bolts but based on strength charts 1/4" would have been strong enough. Is it the appearance of more strength?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1/4'' grade 5 will work quite well....


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> 1/4'' grade 5 will work quite well....


Thank You!!!


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

6M, 10-24, 1/4-20, & the oak frame is held together with 5/16-18. It's application dependent.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

1/4" is usually good enough and usually cheaper because of being so plentiful but as Pat says, it can be application dependent. Rarely is strength that much of an issue.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Mostly 1/4 and 5/16


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

kp91 said:


> Mostly 1/4 and 5/16


Mee too.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Me 3


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Grade 3, IMHO, would be OK. Grade V is somewhat overkill. For my use, 1/4-20 is used for T-Track and other things.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I use 1/4" bolts for jigs and fixtures . Here in the US I find the best place to buy bolts is Tractor Supply Co. They sell bolts in Bulk by the pound. They have grade 3 through grade 8 bolts at very reasonable prices compared to the big box stores.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

roxanne562001 said:


> I use 1/4" bolts for jigs and fixtures . Here in the US I find the best place to buy bolts is Tractor Supply Co. They sell bolts in Bulk by the pound. They have grade 3 through grade 8 bolts at very reasonable prices compared to the big box stores.


Thank You Roxanne. I did a search for Tractor Supply Company and found that they have a retail location not too far from where I live.....I'll be heading there this week. I appreciate the tip.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Grade 5 or 8 wouldn't be necessary unless you are going to be putting a lot of torque or stress on the bolt. My Incra T-track uses plain ol' 1/4-20 hex head cap screws (full thread). I got mine at Ace Hardware as I get bonus $$$ for spending $$$ there. Actually, Ace has the best selection of fasteners, etc. in hardware than anyone else here unless you go to a fastener distributor.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't think I have ever used anything but Titebond II in making jigs. Certainly don't recall any with anything else. Never had any issues with any jig made with it. However, if I don't need a jig anymore, and want to salvage some of the wood for something else, it takes some serious pounding, with a 5lb hammer, before they come apart, and it's always the wood that parts, not the glue line.


----------

